# Funny Cigar Names



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Flor de Baloney:
'Nuff said.

El Rey Del Todo:
Translation: "King of Everything." I guess El Rey Del Mundo = "King of the World" just wasn't enough for some people.

Industrial Press by Drew Estate:
Stamped at 2400 degrees Fahrenheit, at a steel works? 

Biker Butt:
The last thing I would want in my mouth, would be something called Biker Butt.

RamRod:
See Biker Butt.

Acid Nasty:
I'm beginning to see a pattern.

I never actually smoked any of these. There might be some good smokes amongst them. I do like the creativity of the names.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

worst name,imho....and the cigar is awful.....(made by victor sinclair)....

<< Main Category List
Smokin Ass Cigars

For many years Smokin' Ass Cigars were only available on the Big Island of Hawaii. After numerous requests by cigar smokers and retailers on the mainland to expand the manufacturing and distribution of our fine cigars we opened the mainland division of Smokin' Ass Cigar Company. 

Now Smokin' Ass Cigars are available to every one who enjoys fine hand made cigars. 




Products - Smokin Ass Cigars
Flavored Corona Box Cigars $120.00 

Beautifully boxed Flavored Corona Smokin Ass Cigars. In 4 great flavors: Big Island Cognac, Vanilla Macnut, Royal Rum, Kona Coffee. In boxes of 20. Only $120.00 (more...) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smokin Ass Bundles $139.25 - $159.00 

Hand Rolled Fine Leaf Tobaccos. From one of the world's most famous cigar makers comes the "Smokin'Ass Cigars Bundles." Comes in two sizes: Churchill and Corona. In 4 great flavors - Big Island Cognac, Vanilla Macnut, Royal Rum, Kona Coffee, plus Natural!

Now on Special! Save 20% Corona (Retail 173.75) Now Only $139.25 / Churchill (Retail $198.75) Now Only $ 159.00. (more...) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smokin Ass Cigar Box $120.00 

The only Cigar blended with Hawaiian and Dominican Republic fine tobacco. Smokin Ass Naturals are high quality, all natural hand made cigars. Smokin Ass cigars are wrapped with the finest hand selected Sumatra long leaf tobacco. 20 Cigars per Box. Only $120.00

BUY 5 and get the 6th one FREE! (more...) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smokin'Ass Cigarillo Tins, Natural & Flavored $16.95 

5 Great Cigarillo flavors, Natural, Vanilla Macnut, Cognac, Kona Coffee, and Royal Rum flavored. Each 4.5 x 30 Cigarillo, gives a mild smoke, pleasant taste and fine aroma, one of the best values available today. 
Each tin contains 10 of the finest, Hand Rolled Fine Leaf Tobacco Cigarillos from our world famous cigar maker. 

On Sale (Retail 19.95 per tin) Now Only $16.95.

Buy 5 and Get the 6th Tin FREE!!! (more...)


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

oh god, the ramrods look like jerky...


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

how about "Fighting Cock"


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> how about "Fighting Cock"


Good one!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

the acid nasty lived up to the name...i;ve had all the acids, and it was the worst of them all. They also have the Nosferatu... which was almost as bad.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Carlos Torano makes a bundled cigar called "The Brick" which I thought was a horrible name for a cigar. The cigar itself is pretty good.

Drew Estate Natural Dirt. "You want worms with that?" Can't stand this cigar.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

AF Curly Head is a goofy name. I know it relates to the old fashioned twisted cap...but it's still comical sounding!


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

The guy on the ramrod box with the 70's electro-boogie font spelling out "RamRod" is even funnier.......


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Drew Estate's ROOT....makes no sense to me..lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Herfdog... should have been named dog rockets....

_*
Straight from the site:*_
*

Herfdog *

Handmade, Mixed filler 







These brand new Herfdog bundles are a fabulous value! They sure as heckfire won't be winning any awards, but for the price my friend they are unbeatable! Available in 3 meaty sizes all 7 and 8-inchers, these bundled beauts are guaranteed crowd pleasers. Handmade in Nicaragua using a satiny-soft Sumatra wrapper, these cigars are blended sandwich style utilizing Honduran and Nicaraguan fillers. They have a leathery appearance and a smooth pleasant flavor. Upon our first encounter, Herfdog left the Holt's Tasting Committee speechless. We were astounded and dumbfounded at how very good these cigars tasted considering their pint-size price. This could be the finest 60-cent cigar of all time! Value nuts are going to be up all hours of the night singing the praises of this new bundle. These also make great knockaround cigars for the super-premium smoker. Whether you're stuck doing yard-work or out playing on the golf course... Herfdog will never let you down. These sweet smokes are also a fantastic option for cigar newcomers. Enjoy!

*Country of Origin:* Nicaragua
*Flavor:* Medium
*Wrapper:* Sumatra
*Binder:* Nicaraguan
*Filler:* Nicaraguan, Honduran


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> Flor de Baloney:
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> El Rey Del Todo:
> ...


I guess it's "Flor del Todo" instead of "Rey del Todo." But still, Flower of Everything?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> how about "Fighting Cock"


Ive smoked a couple of these. They are not that good. It reminded me of the Pirates gold or whatever its called.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

The RamRod (yes, sad to say I've tasted - not smoked - one) tastes like bubble gum, no joke. My personal favorite and it's quite a tasty cigar, is the Cheap Bastard.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Drew Estates "Pimp Stick" made me laugh when I first saw the ad in CI


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

fighting cock & double happiness were a boom brand....they were a filipino cigar distributed by a company in texas...


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

bigpoppapuff said:


> fighting cock & double happiness were a boom brand....they were a filipino cigar distributed by a company in texas...


Really? I didnt know that. I thought they were made and distributed from/ in the Philipines.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Big Butt Cigars...How would you like to wrap your lips around one of those?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

No one has mentioned Bad Frog or Smokin Toad?

Just the name is bad enough to scare me away. From what I hear the cigars are worse.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Really? I didnt know that. I thought they were made and distributed from/ in the Philipines.


the company was splendid seed tobacco co...they were on san felipe in houston tx...

bad frog also was a splendid seed brand...


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

How about "Iguana"?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Being fairly new to this board, I was reading through this thread and thought it was pretty funny...but c'mon, I know y'all can come up with some more silly cigar names. 

So I'm resurrecting this thread. Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® always felt that the Kinky Freeman cigar called the Willie was a bit funny. What guy do you know who'se gonna buy a Willie and stick it in his mouth? HAW! Needless to say, it's a poor seller!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And thanks for pulling this up again!


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Squid® always felt that the Kinky Freeman cigar called the Willie was a bit funny. What guy do you know who'se gonna buy a Willie and stick it in his mouth? HAW! Needless to say, it's a poor seller!


Arch, there's a current cigar called Willy Cigars: http://www.willycigars.com/

Willy came and rolled cigars at the Nebraska Cigar Festival, back in November, and handed out samples as well. I haven't smoked mine yet, as I figured to let it age a bit before smoking. The maduro's are super-dark, though, and look like they might be tasty.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

architeuthis said:


> Squid® always felt that the Kinky Freeman cigar called the Willie was a bit funny. What guy do you know who'se gonna buy a Willie and stick it in his mouth? HAW! Needless to say, it's a poor seller!


The Willie is named for Willie Nelson.

But most of the Kinky line has funny names-- Willie, Texas ******, Kinkycristo, Kinky Lady


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

There's a shop by me with a brand (maybe a house blend?) called Cheap Bastard cigars. Maybe not as gross as thinking about sticking a willie in my mouth but I don't think I would try them...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hot Stuff x said:


> The Willie is named for Willie Nelson.
> 
> But most of the Kinky line has funny names-- Willie, Texas ******, Kinkycristo, Kinky Lady


I know what it's named for... But still... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

CptGutz said:


> There's a shop by me with a brand (maybe a house blend?) called Cheap Bastard cigars. Maybe not as gross as thinking about sticking a willie in my mouth but I don't think I would try them...


Those are true dog rockets...


----------



## Dude Love-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

This is what I think of everytime I read "Curly Head":









I don't think I could ever smoke one now...


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

earnold25 said:


> how about "Fighting Cock"


dont knock fighting cock! I had a sampler of these when I was just starting out, and they were a great light stick at a price you can't beat!

What about "old Skool"?


----------

